# Newbie here - Suggest an amp for my HT setup



## desertfox (Apr 28, 2013)

*Newbie here - Suggest an AV receiver for my HT setup*

Hey guys,

I'm planning to go with Aperian Audio's 7.1 Verus Grand Tower XD package listed here. I have no idea which amp I should get. I'm based in India and the amps available here are Denon, Marantz and Yamaha.

If you are suggesting an amp, please tell why. 

The primary use of this system is for movies only. Itunes content, Blurays and DVDs will be the preferred source of media.

Any feedback will be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## cubiclecrusher (May 21, 2013)

DENON AVR-3313CI
Marantz sr7007 (or sr5007)

Those would both make good choices. Reliable power, good builds, great features.


----------



## desertfox (Apr 28, 2013)

cubiclecrusher said:


> DENON AVR-3313CI
> Marantz sr7007 (or sr5007)
> 
> Those would both make good choices. Reliable power, good builds, great features.


Thanks for your reply! If your suggestion a generic across the board suggestion or specific to my setup purchase?


----------



## cubiclecrusher (May 21, 2013)

A bit of both.
I have a smaller Marantz and I'm happy with the brand. That's certainly a generic, biased, suggestion. 

However, I did look up your speakers. They have a good sensitivity and a 6ohm impedance. I run 6ohm speakers with my Marantz, and it handles them quite well. The recommended power of your speakers is between 20 and 300 watts; the Marantz SR7007 fits that nicely:

Rated output (Marantz SR7007):
Front:
125 W + 125 W (8 ohm, 20 Hz – 20 kHz with 0.08 % T.H.D.)
195 W + 195 W (6 ohm, 1 kHz with 10 % T.H.D.)
Center:
125 W (8 ohm, 20 Hz – 20 kHz with 0.08 % T.H.D.)
195 W (6 ohm, 1 kHz with 10 % T.H.D.)
Surround:
125 W + 125 W (8 ohm, 20 Hz – 20 kHz with 0.08 % T.H.D.)
195 W + 195 W (6 ohm, 1 kHz with 10 % T.H.D.)
Surround back:
125 W + 125 W (8 ohm, 20 Hz – 20 kHz with 0.08 % T.H.D.)
195 W + 195 W (6 ohm, 1 kHz with 10 % T.H.D.)

The Marantz also has full 7.2 support (for dual subwoofers) - including pre-outs for future flexibility with external amp upgrades.

You've chosen a really nice set of speakers, so I keep mentioning the Marantz because it's a brand I've had experience and good luck with - and I think the SR7007 would position you nicely to do whatever you may want do to.

The Denon alternative is often compared to the Marantz - favorably.

I have heard good things about some Yamaha's too, but I just don't have any real experience with them personally.


----------



## Gregr (Nov 2, 2010)

I am partial to Denon, I have owned several and each one is still in service. I am also impressed with Marantz and I've read great customer reviews/comments. However I am considering an AVR upgrade and I've pretty much settled on the Denon 3313ci. This AVR has plenty of power, all of the new tech HDMI's, Audyssey MultiEQ-XT, HD etc etc. I don't believe I need anymore. Audyssey XT32 might be an added advantage but I am not paying an added $900-1200 for it - I don't need the added EQ benefits and more power.

There are other HT receivers if I were looking for sound quality alone. I love Rotel, Adcom, NAD, Parasound and some others. These are all nice quality and great sounding to match but I've tweaked my Denon.

But hey, "Welcome to HTS"! I'm glad you finally spoke up. There's alot here at HTS for ya. Keep us posted on your HT.

Regards


----------



## desertfox (Apr 28, 2013)

Thank you. Really appreciate it. I'll compare the local warranties for both and then decide which one to get. From what I can gather, Marantz recievers are the cheapest in world here in India for some unknown reason. Might as well take advantage of it.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

cubiclecrusher said:


> Rated output (Marantz SR7007):
> Front:
> 125 W + 125 W (8 ohm, 20 Hz – 20 kHz with 0.08 % T.H.D.)
> 195 W + 195 W (6 ohm, 1 kHz with 10 % T.H.D.)


dont get caught up in the numbers, they are pretty much meaningless as the tests receiver companies use are flawed. the 7007 only weighs 28lbs so it would likely never output more than 85watts per channel all channels driven. The power supply is way to undersized to power the amps to their full potential.


> The Marantz also has full 7.2 support (for dual subwoofers)


 Its nothing more than a splitter inside, it will not EQ or do anything independently to each of the two outputs.
Depending on your budget the Yamaha Advantage line would be another option to look at as well.


----------



## marlin1881 (Feb 15, 2013)

I've recently installed the Yamaha RX-V673 and it works very well for me. The network capabilities are very good and there decent applets for Android/iPhone. I use the Network Radio feature a lot. I'm driving a 5.1 system right now for Zone 1 theater, and am getting outdoor speakers ready for the Zone 2. I've been a fan of Yamaha components for some time, so I am a bit biased. But, the quality and feature set work very well for me.

http://usa.yamaha.com/products/audio-visual/av-receivers-amps/rx/rx-v673_black_u/?mode=model


----------



## Gregr (Nov 2, 2010)

My apologies for not saying so sooner but, 

"Welcome!!! Welcome to HTS". 

This is a great site to get the answers to all of the electronic questions you have. Please let us know what you decide and why.


----------



## Gregr (Nov 2, 2010)

Mr Fox, LOL

Marantz is a popular Co. here as well. This is a name I grew up with. It is well branded and advertised. However it does seem that as long as a manufacturer has no real major issues a company can stretch the truth to suit their need in competing. It ppears they all do this, which is probably why nobody complains. However some companies go too far. I believe you have heard a few examples recently.

I suggest you audition/listen whenever you can. Remember though listening in the showroom is NOT the same as listening in your home. Typical showrooms are modified to show certain (more profitable) receivers sound better. Just be cautious and take your time. 

Regards


----------



## desertfox (Apr 28, 2013)

tonyvdb said:


> Depending on your budget the Yamaha Advantage line would be another option to look at as well.


A local dealer has the Yamaha Advantage line. He has the A3020 and A2020 in stock. Thanks for your tip on suggesting to go for the heavier amp!


----------



## desertfox (Apr 28, 2013)

Gregr said:


> Mr Fox, LOL
> 
> Marantz is a popular Co. here as well. This is a name I grew up with. It is well branded and advertised. However it does seem that as long as a manufacturer has no real major issues a company can stretch the truth to suit their need in competing. It ppears they all do this, which is probably why nobody complains. However some companies go too far. I believe you have heard a few examples recently.
> 
> ...


I really dont trust my hearing(one year deaf) and audio taste to choose one myself. This HT is for my parents and I would like to go with a safe choice. Something that most people will agree on. I've been to a couple of showrooms already and really I haven't been able to tell much on how better one is against the other. And yes, the showroom had like 5-6 receivers setup and like about 5-6 speaker packages setup in the demo room.


----------

